# Is anyone using Humira treatments?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

My doctor has insisted once I have my heart cauterization and everything is okay with the ticker, he wants me to have this medication administered by a specialist with Rheumatoid arthritis. I just wanted to know of anyone's side effects. Thanks!


----------

